# Leia Jumping 11/24/11



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

Leia has been so good lately.  I'm really happy with her.

If you could, critique us both please! I'm the rider in the red shirt, so don't critique the rider in the white shirt ;D

Keep in mind she's been worked twice in two weeks x[ and I haven't had a trainer since march..














screenshots:


















































I think she's due for some serious dressage and gymnastic lessons..


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

i love that pony, cant really critique as I am just starting but she seem really confident around the course


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

She's very willing, doesn't take much leg to get her going around a course.  I need a lot more work and most of her faults are caused by me, but I'm very proud of how far she's come this year.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

If you didn't want the rider in the white shirt critiqued then why did you post a video and pictures of just her?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a video and pictures of me (red shirt) too. And I want the main focus to be on the pony, but you can critique me as well.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh it's the same pony? Whoops, I thought she was two different ones.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha, nope! It's the same one ;D


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not 100% but over some of the jumps it doesn't look like you give her quite enough release in the video. Apart from that you both look good


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't doubt that, I have lost a lot of eq without a trainer xP


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

The main thing is...you have no energy..she seems like she is sleeping through the whole course. You need to wake her up and get her enthused about jumping. 

As for you, you need to do a lot of 2-point work. You are very loose in the tack. You are also relying too much on your upper body to stay balanced. Your heals are up, and your legs are all over the place. Your upper body and lower body need to be independent of each other. If you jumped those jumps with no hands you would topple over. You are also jumping ahead and not getting correct spots. I think that has to do with you being too loose.

You should be practicing your 2-point every single time you get on a horse also try not to balance on the horses neck while your in your 2-point. Do your 2-point at all three gaits. That way you will become more secure in the tack and you won't have to rely on your upper body to keep you balanced.

Your horse is a very willing jumper, and she has a nice form. Good luck!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i'd maybe try some ground lines and grid work. I think her talent is there, she just needs to learn to square up in front as well as push off with both feet when she leaves the ground. 

Notice the 2nd screen shot you have posted with the young lady in the white shirt. Your mare pushes off evenly with her hind and gave the rider a lovely jump!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Like a previous poster said you rely too much on your upper body and it looked at some points like you were riding fairly ahead of your pony.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you! Your comments helped me a lot! Since I don't have a trainer to yell at me, it's easy to pick up bad habits. Thank you again, Ill go and work on my riding next time I'm out!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

With the resources at that barn you don't have a trainer? You have a REALLY good one right there!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Money is the resource I'm lacking! xD I take lessons here and there, but the most I've had is once or twice in 3 months. xP


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

make sure your leg is on in front of every jump, even if you see a tight spot. i think of making the last three strides up to a fence one inch bigger than the last stride. a good canter = a good jump.


----------

